# Did Jay-Z accurately predict the recent Dow Jones turmoil?



## aaronphetamine (18 August 2007)

Did Jay Z the rapper predict the recent turmoil on the dow jones ? should we all listen to Jay Z and other rappers for our stock tips in the future ?

I'll tell you why :

In the song which is a collaboration with Rihanna, called "umbrella" in the opening of the song the lyrics by Jay Z are as follows

No clouds in my storms
Let it rain, I hydroplane in the bank
COMING DOWN WITH THE DOW JONES
When the clouds come we gone, we Rocafella
We fly higher than weather
And G5’s are better, You know me,
an anticipation, for precipitation. Stacked chips for the rainy day
Jay, Rain Man is back with little Ms. Sunshine
Rihanna where you at?

Yes, thats right he said "Coming down with the Dow Jones"... I really wished id spent more time analysing his lyrics instead of looking at Rihanna. Should the NYSE employ him ?

The video is here, and u can here him say it within the first 20seconds

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mrTUhkN7RFA

ONE more thing.... The song umbrella, was number one in the UK for over 15 weeks.. coinciding with one of the wettest summers on record.

Does this song have any more surprises in it ? Who knows.

But i bet Jay Z is laughing straight to the bank.


----------



## insider (18 August 2007)

*Re: Did Jay-Z accurately predict the Dow Jones recent turmoil?*



aaronphetamine said:


> Did Jay Z the rapper predict the recent turmoil on the dow jones ? should we all listen to Jay Z and other rappers for our stock tips in the future ?
> 
> I'll tell you why :
> 
> ...




I have my doubts Jay - Z did predict it... in rap and R n B language Down means doing well with it.. A few more gay words are: 

Flossing: Pronounced "FlaU-sing" means to have money and showing it of in a new car like a ferrari

Doe Boy - Means a guy with heaps of cash

Fresh - means to be wearing the latest and nicest clothes

dawg - means mate

So here it goes... Yo Dawg check out dat Doe Boy Fresh Flossing in his wheels.... 

What Dog?


----------



## sam76 (18 August 2007)

*Re: Did Jay-Z accurately predict the Dow Jones recent turmoil?*

mate, that is too funny!!  

or how about Jay Z's "it's a hard knock life" ? 

Maybe he knew something all those years ago??


----------



## aaronphetamine (18 August 2007)

*Re: Did Jay-Z accurately predict the Dow Jones recent turmoil?*

haha insider, dont lie and pretend you dont know all the hip hop rapper terms, i bet thats how you speak in real life when your driving your candied cadillac poppin caps on the mean streets.


----------



## nizar (18 August 2007)

*Re: Did Jay-Z accurately predict the Dow Jones recent turmoil?*



aaronphetamine said:


> But i bet Jay Z is laughing straight to the bank.




Damn right.
I dunno if he trades at all, but hes an executive now.

He's probably got well in excess of $300mil. Last i heard was 286.
He really came up, what a champion.


----------



## stoxclimber (19 August 2007)

Those aren't actually the right lyrics. You grandpas.


----------



## kingcarmleo (10 April 2009)

Jay Z is a very smart business man and infact demanded to be paid in euros before the gfc.


----------



## sinner (11 April 2009)

kingcarmleo said:


> Jay Z is a very smart business man and infact demanded to be paid in euros before the gfc.




Wouldn't that make him a dumb business man.

A smart one would have asked for USD and cashed in to euros now.


----------



## kingcarmleo (11 April 2009)

I'm not sure what exactly what he did but I know it involved getting paid in euros instead of usd. He was being applauded for it whatever he did. As for being a dumb businessman , He would have more wealth than all of this forum combined lol. Great story of entrepreneurship, can we have a thread about different entreprenurs? Their stories inspire me!


----------



## sinner (11 April 2009)

So because he has all that wealth makes him a great business-man? 

Jay-Z is rich because he was a black gangster rapper at a time when black gangster rappers were hot **** in the music industry. Not even a good gangster rapper in my opinion.

To me this is the same as saying those property speculators in Solvenia which were making big cash until a few months ago are great business-men, or Russian oil barons who have had their net worth halved in a few weeks.

Some work was required sure, but they were all just riding the trend. Of course the problem is you don't know the difference between being a great businessman or riding a trend until you get left out in the cold!

We can see from this article that Jay Z had already "switched" to euros as early as Oct 2007

http://www.chaskaherald.com/node/3010

Let's assume his concert fee is EUR5,000,000.  Let's also assume he held a tour in late 2007-early 2008 after his album came out, and banked the cash in his fancy euro denominated Swiss bank account which only great business-men can own.

At this time EURUSD was trading at roughly 1.45-1.5 upwards. If he wants that EUR5,000,000 right now to pay for his new pimp suit or gold plated AK-47 available only at Walmart priced in USD, he will have to cash out and convert at almost a EUR1,000,000 loss! So he went long EUR/USD right at the very top.

What a genius.


----------

